

The Only Thing I Have to Say About Gamer Gate - smacktoward
http://thisfeliciaday.tumblr.com/post/100700417809/the-only-thing-i-have-to-say-about-gamer-gate

======
orionblastar
[http://ifunny.mobi/i/Almp6VfO2](http://ifunny.mobi/i/Almp6VfO2)

------
chpp
Hi, welcome to Earth. Can't we all just play/create games, deal with the riff
raff (like every other aspect of life) and move forward?

#hastag-imanidiot

